

Metacritic: Diablo III - mey
http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/diablo-iii

======
mxfh
Just refreshed the page after some 50 minutes. At the current rate there are
about 200 negative user reviews per hour.

------
cheald
I'm a little surprised that Blizzard hasn't figured out how to do the "highly
anticipated launch" thing more smoothly yet.

I'd wait a week or so to start looking at reviews. Right now the vocal people
are going to be the ones that are pissed that they can't log in.

------
arrakeen
a lot of this seems to be anti-DRM protests which hits close to home after
that time my internet was down and i wanted to play Assassin's Creed 2

------
TommyDANGerous
Everytime I see Diablo 3 online to purchase, ten minutes later it is all sold
out. Do vendors not order enough supplies?

~~~
mey
It is possible to get a digital only copy directly from Blizzard.

------
mey
Massive launches with online projects are a dangerous thing due to system
faults when the gates open.

